# My first bash- a CF7



## cvngrr (Apr 28, 2008)

I am beginning my first G scale (or any scale, now that I think about it) bash, a Santa Fe CF7. I am either going to do 2417, 2420, or 2427. I disassembled the USA GP7 I am using as a base tonight and am going to order parts soon. I am doing it for the Model Railroader kitbash contest, but if it does not win, I will send it to GR. I'll post my progress when I have time (which I hope will be fast because it has to be done by June.)


----------



## cudak888 (Mar 22, 2008)

Sounds like an interesting build. Keep in mind that the CF's were a tad shorter then the GP7/9's. A USAT F7 fuel tank should do quite well as a replacement for the 7's arrangement. 

-Kurt


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

I love the CF-7s and cannot wait to see it. Are you doing a round top cab or angled plate cab?


----------



## cvngrr (Apr 28, 2008)

I am going to try to shorten it a little, but I don't want to cut the frame, so I might move the end steps in a little bit. It will be an angled cab, with the extra window. 

Like this one: http://www.carrtracks.com/f72420.htm


----------



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)

When do you have to be done with the project?? Can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## cudak888 (Mar 22, 2008)

I believe the truck bolsters between the CF7 and GP7 differed by just a foot - not particularly worth cutting the frame over (and if you wished to be absolutely accurate, you could always use a USAT F3 chassis instead). 

Devcon Plastic Welder does work wonders to hold stuff like this together though... 

-Kurt


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Cool. I've always thought the CF-7s had a very unique, appealing look to them--for some strange reason they reminded me of a puppy. Don't ask... Anyway, I can't wait to see your progress on this. I'm not a diesel person, but if you're going to build one, pick one with personality! This certainly qualifies. 

Later, 

K


----------



## cvngrr (Apr 28, 2008)

The article about it has to be in the MR offices by June 1, so I have to work fast. I'm going to order parts probably tomorrow, so I can probably start the bash next week sometime.


----------



## cvngrr (Apr 28, 2008)

What thickness of styrene would be the best to make the cab out of?


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

I am very interested in your kitbash as well. I also am a fan of the CF-7. Seems like a perfect engine to be done in G as they have made there way to shortlines all over the country, and they do look different than just about anything out there. 

Kevin, I agree the round cab units remind me of a basset hound!? 

Just a thought on the cab--might consider making it out of clear styrene or acrylic-tape off the windows and paint the cab--would create the effect of flush windows. I saw an article awhile ago in Model Railroader about someone that did that with scratchbuilt passanger cars. 

Regards, 

Matt


----------



## dltrains (Jan 2, 2008)

I think your talking about Jerry.


----------



## cvngrr (Apr 28, 2008)

Posted By Dr G on 02/20/2009 11:56 AM
I am very interested in your kitbash as well. I also am a fan of the CF-7. Seems like a perfect engine to be done in G as they have made there way to shortlines all over the country, and they do look different than just about anything out there. 

Kevin, I agree the round cab units remind me of a basset hound!? 

Just a thought on the cab--might consider making it out of clear styrene or acrylic-tape off the windows and paint the cab--would create the effect of flush windows. I saw an article awhile ago in Model Railroader about someone that did that with scratchbuilt passanger cars. 

Regards, 

Matt


Sounds like a good idea, I might have to try that. I just need to figure out what thickness.


----------



## cvngrr (Apr 28, 2008)

OK, I finally ordered $50 of parts and $50 of tools last week and I should get them on Thursday. Unfortunately, they were out of stock of the glue I wanted, so I won't be able to assemble it yet unless I get some glue. They also didn't have 2 other things I wanted, so I will have to make an order of substitute things and get it in as fast as I can. 

I decided on 2417 because I found pictures of both sides and the front, more than I found for the other 2.

And if the article doesn't get in Model Railroader, I'm sending it to Garden Railways.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting. A friend was an engineer for a shortline that had some of these S/H. He said they were actually good locos.


----------



## cvngrr (Apr 28, 2008)

Since I still don't have the parts, it isn't looking like I'm going to get it done in time for the contest. At least I won't have to rush if there's no deadline. Unless a miracle happens and I get it done in time, I'll send the article to GR. 

I did start a little work on it, sanding off some mold parting lines and cutting some small things off.


----------



## cvngrr (Apr 28, 2008)

OK, finally I have most of the parts I need and I started it. Pictures will come soon.


----------



## cvngrr (Apr 28, 2008)

I went to Kinkos today and got copies of the plans made, so I started on the cab. Here are the first pictures:
(Sorry about the quality of some of them.)


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

Great start!! I really like the idea of blowing up the plans to full size. What is the formula? I assume the originals were HO--No? What road name is it going to be? 

On the photo thing--looks like motion to me--dark room and the camera increased exposure setting--either more light (shooting outside is good) or set the camera on a solid surface and use the automatic timer to shoot the photo without touching the camera. 

Can't wait to see the progress. 

Matt


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

H0 to 1/29th = x three.

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Holly Batman using a C&NW unit







what was wrong with using a Santa Fe unit. Great start so I'll be looking for the future instalments of the kit bash. Later RJD


----------



## bull (Jan 28, 2008)

Do away with the C&NW. Looking good so far. How about an update what else you got done?


----------



## cvngrr (Apr 28, 2008)

I haven't had much more time to work, but I might later tonight. Yes, it will be Santa Fe and not CNW, I need to strip it. The plans were O scale, so I had them copied at 165.5% at Kinkos.


----------



## cvngrr (Apr 28, 2008)

I forgot to say, thank's for the compliments everyone on the little bit I did so far. I think this will turn out good for my first bash. So far I have made: The antenna platform, the top of the roof, the cab front and back (need to cut out windows), detailed the sideframes (still need most of the sand hoses), and did a little work on the long hood. Sorry about picture quality, I was tired and didn't think to get something to set the camera on. Sorry too for not having more pictures, but to get pictures on here, I have to take them, put them on my one computer, put them on a flash drive, transfer them to my other computer, and upload them to Photobucket. But when I do more I'll post some.


----------



## bull (Jan 28, 2008)

Updates please!  Don't ya love computers


----------



## cvngrr (Apr 28, 2008)

Posted By bull on 04/25/2009 3:30 PM
Updates please!  Don't ya love computers


I need to work on this thing a lot more than I do, I'm pretty slow at it though. So far with the cab I've made the front and back (but they need window openings,) and the roof. I also made the antenna stand and have the air conditioner. I'll post pictures probably tomorrow after I do a little more work.


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

Don't worry about it--my last bash which was not nearly as ambitious as yours, took me a YEAR!!!! My latest car bash (again not very involved) is taking way longer than it should. 

Matt


----------



## bull (Jan 28, 2008)

Any new updates on your build?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes we need another up date please? Later RJD


----------



## cvngrr (Apr 28, 2008)

No pics yet but I have the parts for the cab cut out. I need to do the windows though. What is the best way to do this? Do you have to just drill holes at the corners and cut them with a knife? It seems like there should be a faster/easier way.


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

Posted By cvngrr on 05/24/2009 11:08 AM
I need to do the windows though. What is the best way to do this? Do you have to just drill holes at the corners and cut them with a knife? It seems like there should be a faster/easier way. 

On window cutting, yep, drill corners just inside square corner, remove opening blank then file corners square.
A jewelers saw will make work go faster - for those unfamiliar, they have blades pretty much the size of string - thread blade through hole, the carefully saw just inside guidelines, file to finish.

To quote an old wooden boat builder - faster, easier, tools allow you to make faster, bigger, screwups.


----------



## cvngrr (Apr 28, 2008)

The jeweler's saw reminded me that I had a really thin saw blade I got with my razor saw so I used it to cut the first opening. I did a door. Then I stripped all the small parts.

Still wet in the pics. I discovered something weird on the doors- underneath the CNW green was either Santa Fe or Chessie blue. That stuff was tough!


----------

